
Ask HN: Best platform to create a private community for 100-200 people? - foundersgrid
I want to create a private community for 100 or so others. Right now we are using Telegram with 10 members, which is working great, but I can see you&#x27;ll run into some limitations soon, especially around search.<p>Any suggestions you have, would be great. Thanks!
======
webtechgal
'Best platform' is a very broad term. Best in what way? In terms of ease of
creation/coding? In terms of features/stability/reliability/scalability? Or
what?

Be that as it may, if you're willing to explore the CMS route, I can vouch for
WordPress with BuddyPress (and a handful of other) plug-ins. Proven, stable,
feature-rich, quick to deploy etc. I'd say definitely worth checking out.

[https://wordpress.org/plugins/buddypress/](https://wordpress.org/plugins/buddypress/)

------
MegaLeon
There's also Telescope
[http://www.telescopeapp.org/](http://www.telescopeapp.org/) if you want to
build something more like a reddit-style community

------
cocoflunchy
Have you tried Slack or Discord? It really depends on the features you want to
have and what you mean by "community"... Maybe take a look at Discourse too.

------
hitr
If you are looking for hn or stackoverflow like community with moderation
built in,take a look at discourse. I have used it and really like it.

